# Russian: ein langgehegter Traum (DE)



## cyaxares_died

Как это будет по русский? Для тех которые не владеет немецком, но знает английски, я думаю что это на английском должно быть "a long-fostered dream".


----------



## TheGist

Скорее всего, в русском не найдется такого прилагательного, которое бы вточности передавало это значение. Лучше, чем "заветная мечта", наверное, и не придумаешь.


----------



## cyaxares_died

как если хочу передо всем подчёркивать что я уже давно об этом мечтаю (и не что эта мечта для меня очень "дорогая"?


----------



## TheGist

Тогда, возможно, подойдет "мечта всей моей жизни".


----------



## cyaxares_died

но если, на самом деле это не "мечта всей моей жизни", но только мечта последных двух год (но я считаю это уже сравнительно длинним сроком)?


----------



## tram-pam-pam

[моя] д*а*вняя мечта


----------



## Setwale_Charm

long-cherished dream

По-русски: долго лелеемая мечта, долго лелеевшаяся мечта
или "заветная", как ту предлагалось.
 "Долго вынашиваемая" - это как-то больше с планами и намерениями связано.


----------



## TheGist

> По-русски: долго лелеемая мечта, долго лелеевшаяся мечта


Все-таки, это не очень удачные словосочетания. Тогда уже лучше сказать "давняя"


----------



## cyaxares_died

я кстати была само довольная с давной мечты"
Спасибо всем


----------



## Setwale_Charm

cyaxares_died said:


> я кстати была само довольная с давной мечты"
> Спасибо всем


 
Вернее, с ее оcуществления


----------



## cyaxares_died

Есть Мечты которые красивее когда они никогда не сбыться!


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Несбыточная мечта красивее осуществимой?* *

BTW, in Russian, for *несбыточныемечты* there is an old and poetic word – *грёзы *(usually in plural).
*Грезить* = красиво (с оттенком романтической грусти) мечтать о несбыточном.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Thanks for those elaborations tram-pam-pam -how interesting!

Btw how must my sentence above be correct:

"Есть Мечты которые красивее когда они никогда *не сбются!*"
I think


----------



## tram-pam-pam

...*, *когда они *не сбываются*."  
(Это обще-философское утверждение, а посему - смелее используйте здесь настоящее время. 

Ещё такой вариант, с будущим временем глагола и с "никогда":
"Есть мечты, которые прекрасны, только если  они _никогда_ *не сбудутся*."
Но это звучит с гораздо б_о_льшей иронией. 

ps
Хочу заметить, что в первом варианте "когда", по сути, имеет значение "если", а не "после того, как они НЕ сбудутся".


----------



## Christo Tamarin

cyaxares_died said:


> Как это будет по русский? Для тех которые не владеет немецком, но знает английски, я думаю что это на английском должно быть "a Long-fostered Dream".


 
Я бы сказал: (*долго*) *лелеянная мечта.*


----------



## Ptak

christo Tamarin said:


> Я бы сказал: (*долго*) *лелеянная мечта.*


*лелеемая*


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Ptak said:


> *лелеемая*


 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&as_qdr=all&q=лелеянная+мечта&start=20&sa=N

Видимо, оба варианта допустимы.


----------



## Ptak

christo Tamarin said:


> Видимо, оба варианта допустимы.


"Видимо" - это потому что в Гугле встречается? Боюсь, это плохой аргумент. По такой логике и вариант "_кансирватория_" допустим.


----------



## Kolan

ptak said:


> *лелеемая*


Хорошо будет *взлелеянная мечта*.


----------

